# How do I display only images by Capture date



## Robert.C (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm trying to isolate images by their capture date. But it doesn't seem possible. Any ideas

I can sort them by capture date, but not just display a list of images by capture date. Say all images from 2010, or all images from December 2010

any ideas anyone


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 25, 2019)

Have you tried using the "By Date" filter, below "All Photos" and "Recently Added"?


----------



## Robert.C (Jan 25, 2019)

Yes thanks. I found it eventually. It’s taking me awhile to get used to this new interface. It is really good but quite a bit different to the Classic one. Which I’m goin* to remove. It’s too confusing with both of the, and pointless really.

Thanks again
Robert


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Jan 27, 2019)

Another useful tool is to right click on an image and select Show Photos from Same Date.  Handy after a keyword search when you want to find photos from the same shoot.


----------

